# Chewing up the garage / digging up the backyard



## watergun (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello, my GSD puppy of about 1 yr, Zidane, has this pesky habit of digging up the backyard or chewing up our garage when she is left out there. 
I was wondering if it was best to just leave her in her kennel during those times instead or in the backyard of garage, however everyone is gone for extended periods of time (school/work).
Or, is there something else that should be done?
Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sure! Here are some ideas: Zidane likely needs MUCH more excersise than she is getting (even if you walk her sometimes and she has the whole yard to play in) and she is also bored. She is a super-intelligent breed, so both her body and her mind need to be tired out. This will mean much more involvement from you. Joint a few dog training classes with her. Do the homework a few times a day, training with her. Then, train her on alllll sorts of different surfaces, from gravel at the park, bark mulch at your neighbor's house, even an elevated place like a picnic table for those sits and downs. Whew-- is her brain tired! As for tiring her body, play retrieval games with two balls on rubber ropes. Hire a dogwalker to stop by mid-day. You can probably afford it easier than you think-- the vets office and local high school both have people for very cheap to walk dogs. Call the senior center in town, too, for a dog-savvy retiree to come walk her. The groomers, the vets office, someone will know someone who walks dogs midday, and is affordable.

I know it is hard with work and school...plus family, too.. but she really needs you to carve out more time for her physical and mental needs. Good luck with Zidane!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Is there someone who can come by and let the puppy out during the day?

Lancer is crated in an ex-pen in the garage during the day. Kayla is also in the ex-pen but has access to a dog door to the back. I have the same issues you have with Lancer-he would find something in the garage to chew/tear-up if left to his own devices. And he will dig-especially if there's a recent gopher hole in the vicinity. On top of that the two pay a bit too rough to be left unsupervised at this time.

However I have a nephew who usually can let them out during the day and a neighbor who provides backup if necessary. And I currently work where I can get home in ten minutes during lunch to let them out for a bit.

Patti hit the nail on the head. Physical and mental exercise can do wonders to settling the dog down. Getting up a little earlier in the morning so you can get a session in before leaving for school/work is a great idea.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

There's nothing like playing with other dogs to wear our kids out too. You might also consider doggie day care, which *can* be cheaper than pet sitting. (It depends.) Your pup will come home and melt into her crate for the evening (and the effects may last into the next day, with some additional training with you in the morning). 

Your vet, groomer, local training facility and other responsible dog owners that you know may know of a GOOD doggie day care facility. Be sure to check them out carefully; call the BBB; ask for references. 

Only use a facility that is as picky about you and Zidane as you are about them, because then you know they're that picky about all of their clients!


----------

